# Where the heck is the snow gonna be?



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

2 years ago at the end of Feb or first of week of March I went to Tahoe by myself and headed to Heavenly. I guess I got lucky, more than 8 inches almost every day I was there. I had a blast.

This year it seems to be a crap shoot. I might just have to go back to Jay and Stowe this year but I was really hoping to hit some powder stashes. It seems like a bad winter out west so I'm not sure where to go.

I'm thinking of just finding a place that has some Cat runs in Utah maybe finally go to Powder Mountain.

So other than buying a plane ticket a week before I leave, anyone recommend any places I can find some snow? 

Maybe recommend a location that has relatively cheap cat runs?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Utah is fucked. Colorado has snow but we have also had long spells of no fresh snow. Would I say this season is bad here? Nope, I'd say it's been great at times to average at others.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm going to have to suggest Utah. Even on bad years I've seen them out-do most other places. A few storms will refresh everything out there. I'll take 8 inches on Snowbird or Snowbasin in March over 8 inches on Mansfield any day.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Japan.....


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Utah and VT where the only two places that were left on my mind. As time gets closer I might just save $$ for Japan next year.

Is it cheaper to try and book Japan myself or find a vacation package somewhere?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Japan.....


+1 Friends just arrived in Japan. The pics they send look awsome.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Ive got a trip to whistler booked end of this month, not hopeful for great conditions. 

If you're going to bank some cash for a japan trip next year consider Tremblant for this year. Easy trip from NYC. 

Tremblant360.com's Forums • View topic - 2/15/15 #Tremblant Conditions

I'm going in mid-march, it seems like eastern canada is getting the best snow this season.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> +1 Friends just arrived in Japan. The pics they send look awsome.


+2.
Friends just got back from Niseko.
Snowed regularly while they were there.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been monitoring the weather and conditions all year, and doing a bunch of research lately in hopes of flying somewhere before it's all over. As we all already know, nowhere in the US has had consistent snowfall this year. Your best bet is to find a resort that has a relatively deeper base and has stayed cold and/or dry more than it's had rain. Just about all of the NW is horrible, with the exception of Mt. Bachelor, OR. CA/NV is a joke. CO is doable based on super low expectations this "Winter" and fractionally better than UT, but neither are really any better than Bachelor. Jackson Hole & Grand Targhee in WY and Big Sky & Whitefish in MT seem to be in a similar boat as well. Even Whistler and other BC resorts are hurting. All in all, unless we get another "Miracle March," it's not worth spending the money for airfare/lodging/etc... on a big domestic trip this season. Go to Japan!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been riding in New Hampshire since its where i go to school... we've been getting a solid 4 inches every 2 days. You're almost guaranteed a pow day if you stay a week up here.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CO fractionally better? We smoked UT this year. I was in knee deep snow yesterday.


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

Western Canada has been bare and dry. Best shot is definitely Japan or East Coast Americas.

So jealous.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

andrewdod said:


> I've been riding in New Hampshire since its where i go to school... we've been getting a solid 4 inches every 2 days. You're almost guaranteed a pow day if you stay a week up here.


Reality check: what good is a few inches of fresh snow when a mtn has so little ski-able acreage and next to no vert? At full ops, it's still less than most mtns West of the Rockies. I've checked stuff all over the NE, both better known resorts and smaller ski areas, and still can't justify a trip out there. Great for locals I'm sure, but for anyone else paying $300-500 to fly 5-6hrs, hardly seems worth it.



BurtonAvenger said:


> CO fractionally better? We smoked UT this year. I was in knee deep snow yesterday.


You'd know better since you're there riding consistently, just basing it on what I can find. Base measurements at base/mid/summit, webcams, snow reports, snow forecasts, etc... I rode 10" of fresh pow at Bachelor 2 weeks ago, which has a 90" base at the summit and 47" at the bottom, which happens to be better than most other resorts nationwide this season. It was fun and I'm not complaining, but still nothing spectacular any other year.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> CO fractionally better? We smoked UT this year. I was in knee deep snow yesterday.


Did an early east vail lap and it is holding up amazingly, thigh deep for the upper 2/3 of.it. The traverse out is wacked. There are still calf deep fresh runs on the resort here too..


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Vermont. More snow than we know what to do with Jay Peak has had more snow than ANY mountain in Utah, Washington, California...and a kick ass water park with surfing.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just booked a trip to SLC. Heading out for a week.

Gonna pray to Ullr and follow the snow if it shows...lol 

Anyone can recommend a boot fitter out there? I have these remind boot insoles but just can't seem to get them to fit right.

Gonna try and hit places I've never been to. Solitude, Snowbasin, Powder Mountain. And definitely Brighton and possibly Snowbird again.

Also was trying to find discounts on lift tickets ebay but haven't had much luck.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> CO fractionally better? We smoked UT this year. I was in knee deep snow yesterday.


I was out in CO for the first time in January. Got dumped on twice in three days of riding. It was amazing. I guess we got lucky. 

Got some great pow in WV this past week, but that's not a travel worthy locale. Just the best bet for a DC area overnight to get some fresh.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Stay in Vermont! Tons of snow. Jay and Stowe are rockin it, especially if you know the mountains and know where to look.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

When I come back I'll probably try and get back out to Stowe and Jay. Had an awesome time last April. The only problem is I don't know where to look. So you're more than welcome to pass along that information. :happy:


3-5 inches each day for next Thur and Friday at Snowbird..I hope for more.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Just booked a trip to SLC. Heading out for a week.
> 
> Gonna pray to Ullr and follow the snow if it shows...lol
> 
> ...


Check out skiutah.com and liftopia.com for some discount lift tickets. A few of the places you mentioned have discounted tix off their site as well but you have to book them in advance for a certain day. Also if you have a Costco membership, the SLC Costco has discounted tickets I've been told.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Japan was snowing hard, when it heavy 8cm an hour. We had 70cm one day , the next around 1m. The snow was so deep the chair lifts had to dug out snow!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3yYPzPc_jM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PG5G6YtjAes


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

So I lucked out the last two days 3/2 and 3/3 and we got about 13 inches or more in two days. Finally got to ride Powder and Snow Basin and Solitude for the first time. But as usual, had most fun at Brighton, maybe because it snowed the 3 times I went there and got two pow days out of it.

Also got to ride the new Ripsaw and The West since Never Summer was having a demo day.

Here's some pics.

Can't remember if this was Powder or Snow Basin but it was bluebird those days I went.


Waist high stashes!



This was way steeper than it looked. Or maybe it was just me...




Last pic was one of the guys from the NS Demo day I think it was at Everett. Shout out to Everett and Nick Great guys! I'm horrible with names. I was riding a West that day. That thing floated like nothing in a 162. Felt like a slightly stiffer but more nimble SL.


----------

